# Bella's Luxating Patella, Opinions Please.



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Guys, I spoke to a couple of you last week regarding Bella's LP, since then we have seen two regular Vets and a Consultant Orthopaedic Vet. All three have agreed on the same diagnosis of a Grade 4 LP requiring Tibial Crest Transposition Surgery. BTW these were completely independent Vets and I gave no indication to either of what the other had said. What I am struggling with is that Bella apart from having a slightly outwardly bowed leg is showing no other signs of a grade 4 ??? She is running, playing with my other dog (A Yorkie), doing everything she normally does at a 100 miles an hour so as you can imagine i'm very confused, I obviously questioned the Vets regarding the severity of the Grading and all three Vets have said that some dogs have extremely high pain thresholds and cope with things. Please can anyone advise me if they have experienced anything similar ? Bella is scheduled for Surgery next Wednesday and I need to know that i'm not rushing things, should I wait till she's showing more symptoms ? should I get it done and over with sooner rather than later ? Bella is 2 years old and weighs 3kg, she's got very skinny legs. I'm so so worried, please advice if you can. Thank You.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

What did you try so far to improve her conditions?

I know a Chihuahua girl that has PL Grade 4 and is fine without a surgery. She doesn't skip and doesn't feel pain either.

You could try freeding her greenlipmuscleextract and could try to strengthen her legs (walking up mountains, swimming or walking in sand). Or you could try physio before the surgery which will however not be cheap.

I can surely understand you not wanting to rush things especially as it's a big surgery. My vet wanted to rush me into rocky getting surgery as well but luckily the specialist adviced against it. I really loved him, as he went straight to the point and seemed to honestly say the truth (also that surgery don't always 100% work for dogs who skip).
Would advice you to go to him, but I am sure it's too far away from you.

The decision is yours and I think I wouldn't really know what to do. Did she get an x-ray done yet?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that it is really up to you. My opinion is really to wait until she shows some pain. What are her symptoms, aside from the bowed leg? The other thing is that you have to know that this will lead to arthritis later in life. Both of my chi's have had the surgery and both have done fine. One was 6 yrs old, and one day she sat down wrong and had trouble getting up and had pain for a week before she had surgery. The other one was only 2yrs when she had hers done. Sue


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

But isn't the risk of getting arthritis later in life still there after a surgery? Especially since surgerys don't always improve PL by 100% and many still skip afterwards and only increased in the grade (a grade 4 became grade 2).


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Sabine, Thank you for your reply and advice, The truth is apart from regular exercise and keeping her weight down I have not tried any other preventative treatment. Bella was first diagnosed last August and I was told then that she was a Grade 1 so I thought what I was doing was enough. This massive jump to a Grade 4 has only been in the past two weeks. I could kick myself that I didn't act sooner and research the condition more at Grade 1. I am willing to try anything to prevent her going through surgery, I am going to make another appointment with my vet and discuss it some more.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Sue, apart from the bowed leg she honestly does not display any other signs, she runs, plays, jumps when she can (I try not to let her) and is as fast as a rabbit in everything she does.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Are you sure the increase is not due to something else rather than her PL?
Maybe she jumped of the sofa and landed badly. Rocky first got treated with Metacam in case there were any inflamations due to a little accident. 
Would defo not rush the surgery. I find it very unlikely that within 2 weeks she went from a grade 1 to a grade 4. I would maybe go even to a 4th vet and explain the situation like this. Maybe she can get anti-inflamatory medication and rest for about 2 weeks (so really only going out for a few minutes to do her business, but no playing and jumping). 

Since you feel so unsure, I would defo not rush into a surgery as it's a really complicated on which takes a long recovery time!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

susan davis said:


> I think that it is really up to you. My opinion is really to wait until she shows some pain.


This would be my opinion as well. I had surgery done on my Roo, but she was not using her right leg, she was carrying it almost all of the time. Had she been using her leg normally, I would not have had the surgery done. I personally believe it's an overdone surgery and have even been told that by an orthopedic surgeon.

It's up to you, of course, but I wouldn't rush into it myself. And certainly not without another opinion from an orthopedic surgeon and even then you might want to wait to see how she uses her leg. Assuming she is not showing pain, and is using her leg normally, she may very well do fine without it. I'd take a wait and see approach, personally, but that is just my opinion.

If you do choose to have the surgery done, please be absolutely certain to only use a board certified orthopedic surgeon. (It may be termed differently in the UK) Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Before I did a thing I would research Ester-C as explained & validated by the USA Veterinary Assoc. and try that & the GL Mussels etc for 2-3 weeks.

I had a min foxy who was always on and off 3 legs. He still scarpered around, loved life, showed no pain, jumped, danced, belted around with the Mastiffs until he finally crossed the bridge at 16yo. LP's is not as bad as some like to make out imo. Of course, I would opt for surgery if a dog was clearly in pain, but otherwise, no way.


----------

